# New u shaped  design window ac with an inverter.



## Brian26 (Feb 27, 2020)

Pretty neat new window ac design by Midea. Its basically a scaled down mini split.  They just were awared an Energy Star 2020 most efficient appliance award.  You can preorder the 8k for $279 right now. Compared to window units that run full speed on or off these things are going to offer some substantial savings. You can also open and close the window with the unit in place.

Here is some technical info they provided when I emailed them

_We have confirmed that the units will modulate down to 2k BTU. At that condition the units will pull roughly 120W.

Based on the algorithm we use (that closely follows our mini-split algorithm) it is more common for the units to spend time operating slightly above that 2k level. For the respective 8k/10k/12k units the consumption at that capacity is around 147W/171W/190W. Let us know if you have any other questions!_


----------



## maple1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Now if someone could make something like that, that would make heat also, there are tons of people who would be way in. Apartment dwellers who are stuck with electric baseboards (all 3 of my kids) should be all over them.


----------



## P51mustang (Feb 28, 2020)

maple1 said:


> Now if someone could make something like that, that would make heat also, there are tons of people who would be way in. Apartment dwellers who are stuck with electric baseboards (all 3 of my kids) should be all over them.




Absolutely....I'd be all over one if it reversed the process like a true mini-split and could provide relatively affordable electric heat.  Not as a primary source of hear mind you, but a backup at least.


----------



## Brian26 (Feb 28, 2020)

P51mustang said:


> Absolutely....I'd be all over one if it reversed the process like a true mini-split and could provide relatively affordable electric heat.  Not as a primary source of hear mind you, but a backup at least.



They posted on Facebook their engineers are  working on a heating version. All they have to do is put a 4 way valve in. From the production photo it appears to  be using a mini split compressor. The front coil is also curved just like a mini split..


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks for posting that.  I’ve read a number of your posts on your mini-splits and appreciate the data you provide.

My husband started working full-time from home last fall and uses an office that has no heat or a/c (who thought building that in Texas was a good idea?).  It gets some airflow from two adjacent rooms, but we know he’ll need additional cooling come summer.  We don’t want to cool the whole upstairs unnecessarily just to help his office, and this type of unit looks like a great option.  It’s more our level of DIY than a traditional mini-split.


----------



## P51mustang (Feb 29, 2020)

Brian26 said:


> They posted on Facebook their engineers are  working on a heating version. All they have to do is put a 4 way valve in. From the production photo it appears to  be using a mini split compressor. The front coil is also curved just like a mini split..



Neat.....I assume the price will go up if it can heat and cool.  Still, a nice option to consider rather than installing a couple of mini-splits.  

I wonder how durable such a unit would be if I wished to keep it in a window through the winter months and use the heat option on occasion?  Given the window closes, I wouldn't get the cold air in.  And I mean COLD air as I live in what we call the "North Country" of upstate, NY....An area which in a typical winter experiences very cold weather....Not to mention a lot of snow.


----------



## Billy123 (Mar 1, 2020)

How do you figure out the payback? A typical 5000 btu a/c unit can be had for around $100.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 1, 2020)

I signed up for a 12k unit.  I want to support the concept, and with my single speed 4 ton HP and shady lot, I struggle to dehumidify.  This bad boy could solve that problem.


----------



## Tar12 (Mar 2, 2020)

Far too many negative reviews for me to consider at this time...I like the concept but far too many of them died a very premature death or didnt work right out of the box...


----------



## Brian26 (Mar 2, 2020)

Tar12 said:


> Far too many negative reviews for me to consider at this time...I like the concept but far too many of them died a very premature death or didnt work right out of the box...



They havent even shipped the final product yet through Indiegogo where they are selling them?


----------



## Tar12 (Mar 2, 2020)

Is this not what you are talking about?






						Amazon.com: Customer reviews: Midea Window Air Conditioner 8000 BTU Easycool AC (Cooling, Dehumidifier and Fan Functions) for Rooms up to 350 Sq, ft. with Remote Control 8,000
					

Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Midea Window Air Conditioner 8000 BTU Easycool AC (Cooling, Dehumidifier and Fan Functions) for Rooms up to 350 Sq, ft. with Remote Control 8,000 at Amazon.com.  Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Brian26 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thats a regular window ac. It wont let me put the link in here but just search midea u shaped ac and click on the indiegogo link.


----------



## semipro (Mar 2, 2020)

Brian26 said:


> Thats a regular window ac. It wont let me put the link in here but just search midea u shaped ac and click on the indiegogo link.


The link: https://igg.me/at/PBNtXZPuY1A/x#/

Alas, we have casement windows.


----------

